# Μάθε, παιδί μου, το Κοράνι



## Costas (Jan 9, 2013)

Τρεις μήνες τον έδερνε τον 7χρονο η μάνα του για να αποστηθίσει το Κοράνι. Τελικά το σκότωσε το παιδί (άντε 2α Δημοτικού), και μετά θέλησε να το κάψει ώστε να εξαφανίσει τα ίχνη του εγκλήματος. Αλλά αυτό που με άγγιξε περισσότερο (έχω χοντροπετσιάσει) είναι η τελευταία φράση: (το αγόρι έπεσε ημιλιπόθυμο) και πριν το θάνατό του _συνέχιζε να απαγγέλλει αποσπάσματα από το Κοράνι_. (tvxs) Ωραίο, ε; [Προς αποφυγήν παρεξηγήσεων, δεν θεωρώ τη θρησκεία του Κορανιού υπεύθυνη για την πράξη της παρανοϊκής και διεστραμμένης μάνας του.]


----------



## bernardina (Jan 9, 2013)

Costas said:


> Τρεις μήνες τον έδερνε τον 7χρονο η μάνα του για να αποστηθίσει το Κοράνι. Τελικά το σκότωσε το παιδί (άντε 2α Δημοτικού), και μετά θέλησε να το κάψει ώστε να εξαφανίσει τα ίχνη του εγκλήματος. Αλλά αυτό που με άγγιξε περισσότερο (έχω χοντροπετσιάσει) είναι η τελευταία φράση: (το αγόρι έπεσε ημιλιπόθυμο) και πριν το θάνατό του _συνέχιζε να απαγγέλλει αποσπάσματα από το Κοράνι_. (tvxs) Ωραίο, ε; [Προς αποφυγήν παρεξηγήσεων, δεν θεωρώ τη θρησκεία του Κορανιού υπεύθυνη για την πράξη της παρανοϊκής και διεστραμμένης μάνας του.]



Επειδή δεν πολυσκοτίζομαι για τις παρεξηγήσεις και την αποφυγή τους, πασχίζω να θυμηθώ παρόμοια περίπτωση που να αφορά άλλη θρησκεία και δεν τα καταφέρνω. Πασχίζω να φανταστώ έναν ινδουιστή να τσακίζει το παιδί του στο ξύλο επειδή δεν έμαθε σωστά τις βέδες και μου είναι αδύνατον. Ή ένα χριστιανό να σκοτώνει το παιδί του επειδή δεν έμαθε σωστά το πατερημών ή έναν Εβραίο να το σφάζει επειδή δεν απήγγειλε σωστά κάποιο εδάφιο από το Ταλμούδ και επίσης αδυνατώ. Όποιος μπορεί, ας βοηθήσει. Παρακαλώ, όμως, ας μην αποπειραθεί κανείς να συμψηφίσει λέγοντας, για παράδειγμα, ότι παιδεραστές επίσκοποι βιάζουν παιδάκια της χορωδίας ή ότι φανατικοί της οποιασδήποτε θρησκείας προβαίνουν σε κάθε λογής φρικαλεότητες. Αυτά είναι γνωστά. Εδώ μιλάμε για άλλα πράγματα, εντάξει; Το ότι και η μητέρα, λένε, είχε κακοποιηθεί ως παιδί _για τον ίδιο λόγο_ είναι άραγε τυχαίο; Μπορεί... Ίσως ήταν απλώς παρανοϊκή και θα έδερνε έως θανάτου το παιδί της ακόμα κι αν δεν κατάφερνε να μάθει την προπαίδεια του εφτά, ποιος ξέρει. Σημασία έχει μόνο ότι 1) ένα παιδί πέθανε 2) από τα χέρια της ίδιας της μάνας του και 3) με τέτοιο τρόπο και για τέτοια αιτία. Φρίκη εις την τρίτη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2013)

Μπέρνι, νομίζω ότι αν ψάξεις αρκετά, απ' όλα θα βρεις... Ίσως όχι στις ημέρες μας, αλλά και οι άλλες θρησκείες που αναφέρεις είχαν περισσότερους αιώνες να, ας πούμε, ωριμάσουν.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2013)

Επίσης, οι δυτικές κοινωνίες είχαν και το χρόνο αλλά και τους πόρους για να ωριμάσουν. Είχαν επίσης καλύτερες συνθήκες διαβίωσης, Διαφωτισμό, γενίκευση της μόρφωσης, βελτίωση της θέσης της γυναίκας... Νομίζω πως στην Ελλάδα του σήμερα, δεν θα μπορούσες να αναγκάσεις κάποιον που δηλώνει πιστός χριστιανός να ζήσει σύμφωνα με τις επιταγές της θρησκείας που υποτίθεται πως ασπάζεται.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 9, 2013)

Δεν είναι θρησκευτικό, είναι πολιτισμικό το ζήτημα, λέω. Μην πάμε πολύ μακριά: Κωσταλέξι.


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2013)

Πριν αρχίσουμε τα "ναι, αλλά οι άλλες θρησκείες έκαναν...", αρκεί να θυμηθούμε ότι οι άλλες θρησκείες δεν δίνουν κάποια ιδιαίτερη αξία στην αποστήθιση ολόκληρων των ιερών κειμένων τους, άντε το πολύ να μάθεις μερικούς ύμνους και καμια προσευχή. 
Επίσης, η μητέρα του εφτάχρονου ήταν πτυχιούχος ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης. Δεν είδα πουθενά τι είχε σπουδάσει. Αναφέρεται όμως ότι ο άντρας της ήταν ταξιτζής. Πιθανόν να ήταν κι αυτός πτυχιούχος ΑΕΙ. Αμφότεροι Ινδοί μουσουλμάνοι. Οι στατιστικές δείχνουν ότι οι μετανάστες Πακιστανοί και οι Ινδοί μουσουλμάνοι της Βρετανίας βρίσκονται κοινωνικά και επαγγελματικά σε χειρότερη κατάσταση από άλλες ομάδες μεταναστών, και πολύ χειρότερα από τους Ινδουϊστές μετανάστες από τις ίδιες χώρες. 
Αποφάσισαν λοιπόν οι καταφρονεμένοι να γράψουν το παιδί τους σε μαθήματα αποστήθισης του Κορανιού γιατί λέει πίστευαν ότι αν το παιδί τους τα κατάφερνε θα τιμούσε την οικογένεια και θα την ανέβαζε στα μάτια των άλλων μουσουλμάνων. Δηλαδή ο στόχος τους δεν ήταν η γενικότερη μόρφωση του παιδιού τους, ούτε είχαν κάποιο θρησκευτικό κίνητρο. Και μάλλον είχαν σηκώσει τα χέρια ψηλά σχετικά με την ένταξή του στην ευρύτερη κοινωνία και είχαν επικεντρωθεί στην κοινωνική άνοδο μέσα στην μικρή κοινότητά τους.
Ε, προσθέτουμε σε αυτά και την κατάθλιψη της μητέρας, που λέει οφειλόταν στην κακή σχέση με τον άντρα της (τα καλά των προξενιών), στο προηγούμενο ιατρικό ιστορικό της (μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι και δεν παραδέχονται ότι υπάρχει και κατάθλιψη), τη γενικότερη απογοήτευσή της με την κοινωνική και οικονομική και επαγγελματική θέση της οικογένειας, να το αποτέλεσμα. 

Θα μπορούσε να είναι μάνα που στέλνει την κόρη της σε παιδικά καλλιστεία ή πατέρας που πιέζει τον γιό του να γίνει καλός σκακιστής, με στόχο το χρήμα. Δυστυχώς γι'αυτούς, η πίεση προς τον μικρό ήταν για κάτι που για εμάς, και ίσως και για πολλούς ομόθρησκούς τους, δεν έχει και τόσο μεγάλη αξία.


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2013)

Ναι, προσπαθώ να φανταστώ να δέρνω το γιο μου μέχρι θανάτου κι αυτός να πέφτει ημιλιπόθυμος και να πεθαίνει ψιθυρίζοντας: Φου ήτα πέντε, ντάμα κόβει πιόνι....


----------



## bernardina (Jan 9, 2013)

Ναι... δεν ξέρω αν αντιληφθήκαμε την ασήμαντη διαφορά ανάμεσα στην κωσταλεξοποίηση, τη στυγνή καταπίεση και τον ακραίο καταναγκασμό από ανθρώπους εξαθλιωμένους, κομπλεξικούς γεμάτους προσωπικά απωθημένα ή αγράμματους κι αστοιχείωτους προς τα ανυπεράσπιστα παιδιά τους που γίνονται είτε εξιλαστήρια θύματα της ακραίας περιθωριοποίησής τους είτε ακούσιο όχημα των δικών τους φιλοδοξιών και τη συγκεκριμένη παιδοκτονία. Εδώ μιλάμε για ξ_υλοδαρμό έως θανάτου και κάψιμο ενός παιδιού _από τη μάνα που το γέννησε. Επειδή δεν μάθαινε σωστά το κοράνι. 
Εντάξει; Το καταλάβαμε τώρα;


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2013)

Κώστα, εσύ ίσως όχι, αλλά έχει συμβεί με άλλους γονείς σε διάφορους βαθμούς. Θα έχεις υπόψη σου την Έιμι Τσουά και το βιβλίο της που εκθέτει τις μεθόδους ανατροφής που εφάρμοζε στα παιδιά της.
Βλέπω επίσης στο ιντερνέτιο ότι ο άτυχος μικρός ήταν γεννημένος πρόωρα και είχε προβλήματα υγείας και ότι οι γονείς του τον είχαν γράψει σε μαθήματα αραβικών και μαθηματικά και γλώσσα (αγγλικά, δηλαδή) και είχαν στόχο να μάθει όλο το κοράνι μέχρι τα δέκα του. Τα μαθήματα στο τοπικό τζαμί άρχιζαν εξίμισι το πρωί. Νομίζω ότι ο τοπικός ιμάμης θα έπρεπε να απαγορεύει τόσο μικρά παιδιά στα μαθήματα. Α, ναι, και ξέχασα να πω ότι ο σύζυγος και η μητέρα του φέρονταν άσχημα στη μητέρα, προσθέτοντας σε όλα αυτά κι άλλη πίεση. 

Μαρίνε, το άρθρο που παραπέμπεις για το Κωσταλέξι αναφέρει μόνο την ρομαντική ιστορία που είχαν πλάσει τα ΜΜΕ από το τίποτα, στην πραγματικότητα η έγκλειστη ήταν σχιζοφρενής, γι'αυτό την είχαν φυλακίσει οι γονείς της. Όχι πως αλλάζει τίποτα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2013)

Το θέμα, νομίζω, δεν είναι ποια θρησκεία είναι πιο σκληρή, ή πιο μισαλλόδοξη. Όλες ευθύνονται για φρικαλεότητες, πολέμους, θανάτους κλπ. Το θέμα είναι ότι η κοινωνία η ίδια σε κάποιες χώρες δεν έχει προχωρήσει. Οι γυναίκες στις μουσουλμανικές χώρες πιστεύουν ότι είναι κατώτερες επειδή έτσι επιβάλλεται από τις κοινωνικές συνθήκες - γιατί μη μου πείτε ότι παίρνει καμιά χριστιανή ορθόδοξη κατά γράμμα την προς Κορινθίους Α', κεφάλαιο ια', ούτε επίσης οι χριστιανοί ανά τον κόσμο το Λευιτικόν.

Κάπου διάβαζα κάποτε ότι θρησκείες όπως το Ισλάμ έχουν μεγαλύτερη απήχηση στα πλήθη επειδή προσφέρουν εικόνα χειροπιαστών ανταλλαγμάτων για τους πιστούς (κρασί που ρέει, παρθένες κλπ) οι οποίοι παίρνουν τα διδάγματά τους τοις μετρητοίς ακριβώς επειδή συχνά δεν έχουν την αντίστοιχη μόρφωση.


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2013)

SBE said:


> Κώστα, εσύ ίσως όχι, αλλά έχει συμβεί με άλλους γονείς σε διάφορους βαθμούς. Θα έχεις υπόψη σου την Έιμι Τσουά και το βιβλίο της που εκθέτει τις μεθόδους ανατροφής που εφάρμοζε στα παιδιά της.
> Βλέπω επίσης στο ιντερνέτιο ότι ο άτυχος μικρός ήταν γεννημένος πρόωρα και είχε προβλήματα υγείας και ότι οι γονείς του τον είχαν γράψει σε μαθήματα αραβικών και μαθηματικά και γλώσσα (αγγλικά, δηλαδή) και είχαν στόχο να μάθει όλο το κοράνι μέχρι τα δέκα του. Τα μαθήματα στο τοπικό τζαμί άρχιζαν εξίμισι το πρωί. Νομίζω ότι ο τοπικός ιμάμης θα έπρεπε να απαγορεύει τόσο μικρά παιδιά στα μαθήματα. Α, ναι, και ξέχασα να πω ότι ο σύζυγος και η μητέρα του φέρονταν άσχημα στη μητέρα, προσθέτοντας σε όλα αυτά κι άλλη πίεση.


Μα ναι, συμφωνώ με την ανάλυση των αιτίων και του πλαισίου κάθε εγκλήματος. Έτσι πρέπει. Φτάνει να μη φτάνουμε στην μπαναλοποίηση του εγκλήματος. Κι εγώ έχω πιέσει το παιδί μου μικρό, και το 'κανα να ξεσπάσει σε λυγμούς. Οι μηχανισμοί είναι οι ίδιοι αλλά υπάρχει και η αίσθηση του μέτρου. Κι η μάνα του Cecil Taylor τού βέργιζε τα δάχτυλα όταν έκανε λάθος στο πιάνο. Αλλά να το σκοτώνεις κι αυτό να συνεχίζει πειθήνια να απαγγέλλει το μάθημά του, αποχαιρετώντας αυτό τον κόσμο;



SBE said:


> Μαρίνε, το άρθρο που παραπέμπεις για το Κωσταλέξι αναφέρει μόνο την ρομαντική ιστορία που είχαν πλάσει τα ΜΜΕ από το τίποτα, στην πραγματικότητα η έγκλειστη ήταν σχιζοφρενής, γι'αυτό την είχαν φυλακίσει οι γονείς της. Όχι πως αλλάζει τίποτα.


Αλλάζει. Θυμήσου τον πατέρα που είχε σκοτώσει εν ψυχρώ το γιο του, δεν πάνε τόσο πολλά χρόνια. Είναι μια αρρώστια που αν μείνει χωρίς αντιμετώπιση μπορεί άνετα να οδηγήσει στο φόνο του άρρωστου ως λύτρωση για τους υγιείς.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 9, 2013)

Marinos said:


> είναι πολιτισμικό το ζήτημα, λέω.


Κι εγώ συμφωνώ, και προσθέτω:
- η θρησκεία είναι ένα πολιτισμικό στοιχείο (από τα πολλά που συνδυάστηκαν για να οδηγήσουν στο συμβάν), άρα το ζήτημα είναι _και _θρησκευτικό
- λέω πως είναι και ψυχολογικό-κοινωνιολογικό το ζήτημα (από όλους τους ανθρώπους που ζουν μέσα στο συγκεκριμένο πολιτισμικό πλαίσιο, μόνο η συγκεκριμένη κυρία έφτασε στο συγκεκριμένο άκρο - κάποιος λόγος θα υπάρχει γι' αυτό).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 10, 2013)

Συνεχίζω να νομίζω ότι η θρησκεία δεν είναι αποφασιστικός παράγοντας εδώ. Στις θρησκευτικές κοινότητες που ασπάζονται την Παλαιά Διαθήκη, μεταξύ των οποίων και στις χριστιανικές, δεν συνηθίζεται να λιθοβολούνται τα ανυπάκουα τέκνα (Δευτερονόμιο 21:18-21), οι άντρες ξυρίζονται ό,τι κι αν λέει το Λευιτικόν, οι πατεράδες δεν πουλάνε τις κόρες τους σκλάβες, ακόμα κι αν τους το επιτρέπει η Έξοδος, κλπ. Γενικώς, δεν συνηθίζεται να ακολουθούνται οι επιταγές της Παλαιάς Διαθήκης, παρόλο που αυτή συμπεριλαμβάνεται στα ιερά κείμενα. Για να μην πω ότι και οι υπόλοιπες επιταγές της θρησκείας ερμηνεύονται αλά καρτ και κατά το δοκούν, γιατί θα αλλάξουμε συζήτηση.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 10, 2013)

Ακριβώς για τους ίδιους λόγους που αναφέρεις, Παλ, εγώ πιστεύω ότι η θρησκεία _είναι _ο καθοριστικός παράγοντας. Οι θρησκευτικές κοινότητες που ασπάζονται την Παλαιά Διαθήκη έχουν για αντίβαρο άλλα πράγματα που μετριάζουν τις επιταγές της κάνοντάς τες να περιορίζονται λίγο πολύ σε συμβολικό, μη κυριολεκτικό επίπεδο, πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει στο μωαμεθανισμό. Δεν είναι μόνο ζήτημα ερμηνείας, αλά καρτ ή μη, είναι κατά πόσο παίρνει κανείς τοις μετρητοίς τους κανόνες που του βάζει η θρησκεία του ή όχι. Χτες είχα την πικρή απορία αν ο μικρός πήγε τελικά στον μουσουλμανικό παράδεισο, όπου θα τον περίμεναν πιλάφια και ουρί, ως αθώο θύμα ή δεν πήγε επειδή δεν πρόλαβε να γίνει σωστός μουσουλμάνος εφόσον απέτυχε να απομνημονεύσει σωστά το κοράνι. Σαρκασμός πάνω από το πτώμα ενός δύστυχου παιδιού; Όχι. Απύθμενη απέχθεια σε κάθε κτηνωδία που παρουσιάζεται με το μανδύα της θεοσέβειας. Απ' όποια θρησκεία κι αν προέρχεται. Η κοινωνική πλευρά του θέματος _προφανώς _δεν είναι αμελητέα· από την άλλη, ούτε άσχετη είναι. Κοινωνικός αποκλεισμός και θρησκευτικό αίσθημα μειωμένης πνευματικότητας (εντέλει, ναι, γι' αυτό το πράγμα μέμφομαι τη συγκεκριμένη θρησκεία. Όχι για την τις ερμηνείες της. Για τις _θεμελιώδεις επιταγές της)_ έφτιαξαν το τοξικό μείγμα που μεταμόρφωσε το μητρικό χέρι σε φονικό όπλο. Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, πάντα.
Επαναλαμβάνω: κοινωνικά αποκλεισμένοι, περιθωριοποιημένοι, μειονεκτούντες κλπ υπάρχουν παντού, υπήρχαν ανέκαθεν και -δυστυχώς- θα υπάρχουν για πολύ καιρό ακόμα. Εξακολουθώ, ωστόσο, να μην ανακαλώ στη μνήμη μου παιδοκτονία για ανάλογη αφορμή.


----------



## SBE (Jan 11, 2013)

Εντούτοις, Μπέρνη, έχουν γίνει δολοφονίες μεταξύ μουσουλμάνων αλλά και άλλων για άλλα ζητήματα που τα αιτιολογούν με βάση τη θρησκεία (στην Αγγλία πάντα, που ξέρω τι γίνεται). Αναφέρομαι στα προξενιά και τα ζητήματα οικογενειακού δικαίου, που θα λέγαμε στα δικά μας μέρη. Βεβαίως θα μου πεις ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο με την απομνημόνευση του Κορανιού γιατί τα οικογενειακά είναι πρωτίστως πολιτιστικά. Κι όμως, οι ίδιοι οι πιστοί δεν τα θεωρούν πολιτιστικά. Θυμάμαι κάποτε σε κάποια μαθήματα που κουβεντιάζαμε και μία νεαρή μουσουλμάνα πακιστανοαγγλίδα (γεννημένη στην Αγγλία) είχε ψιλοπαρεξηγηθεί που οι υπόλοιποι νόμιζαν ότι οι πακιστανομουσουλμάνοι έχουν προγαμιαίες σχέσεις- και δεν εννοώ σεξουαλικές αλλά αισθηματικές, σαν αυτές των μυθιστορημάτων του Ξενόπουλου στο πιο κουλέρ λοκάλ, ειδωθήκαμε στο τζαμί και ανταλλάξαμε χαμόγελα και έστειλα την προξενήτρα να μιλήσει στον πατέρα σου κλπ κλπ. Στον κόσμο της αυτά δεν γίνονταν γιατί τα απαγόρευε η θρησκεία. Μας είπε με ψιλοαηδία ότι οι Ινδουιστές κάνουν τέτοια (κι οι διεφθαρμένοι χριστιανοί, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία). 
Τέσπα, είμαι εκτός θέματος.


----------

